# Boer goat not gaining weight



## 4h-er_goatgirl (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a boer goat that is 3 months old and has only gained 2 pounds in a month. He was 18 pounds when he was 1 month old and thats when we picked him out at a goat farm. He gained 13 pounds in a month at the farm. Since we picked him up a month ago he has only gained 2 pounds. He has to be at least 60 pounds by August 10 for fair and thats in 8 weeks . I have been walking him everyday for muscle and feeding him 2 cups of feed in the morning and 2 cups in the evening and letting him eat grass all day and i have wormed him. Wondering if any body has any suggestions on how to get him to gain weight.:cake::cake::cake:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Run fecal for coccidia.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I got my two fair wethers at 3 1/2 months and they were eating 3 lbs of feed a day each. I think you can bump up his feed quite a bit to help him grow. What are you feeding him?


----------



## 4h-er_goatgirl (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm feeding him Starmaster, (showgoat medicated). My parents are limited on $ & the local vet charges $140 to come out to the house. If I take him to a vet, we have to travel 40 min away & then we have to pay for the office visit plus any testing. 

He did have loose stool (diarrhea), but we gave him black walnut for the last 4 days & now its regular again.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The animal does not have to be brought in just the fecal sample for cocci.;-)


----------

